# Webseitenzugriff



## **phil** (25. Feb 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte ein tool schreibt was in einem gewissen takt Daten (mittels post) an eine .asp schickt, leider habe ich keine Ich habe meine GUI schon fertig, nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung wie ich es realisieren kann. ich binn für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## tuxedo (25. Feb 2008)

Google und Forumsuche sind dir bekannt?

--> http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.net/Post.html


----------



## **Phil86**^ (25. Feb 2008)

Danke dir,

hat ohne Probs geklappt. Sry hatte gesucht aber nicht gefunden.


----------

